# Italian cruise anyone?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

George Michael has sympathised with the captain of the stricken Italian liner saying "I'm often left abandoned and lying on my side with a badly damaged bottom after a nights cruising".


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Bought a lottery ticket today where the first prize is a cruise
.
.
.
.
.apparently its a rollover from last weekend


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh my word :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

And the ship went Wham. :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

apparently two glaswegians were found in the bar hours after eveyrone else had left . . ..

believe they paid for all inclusive and weren't going ashore for any reason


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You left out the bit about the seamen


----------



## nemoid (Oct 16, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Airfix are doing a kit of the Costa Concordia, but they don't offer a mail order service. If you want one, just give them a call and they'll put it on one side for you.

Q: Why does the Costa Concordia have glass panels in the hull?
A: So the passengers can wave at the helicopters.


----------

